# 1949 Green schwinn superior



## troy boy (Aug 24, 2018)

Picked up this 49 green ladies superior I have never seen this color before have original warranty card it cost 64.21 on July 12 1949 serial # u68913. Anyone know what the color is called?   thanks


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 25, 2018)

@Schwinn499 @Eric Amlie


----------



## Eric Amlie (Aug 25, 2018)

Wow...that's in really nice condition!
I have a men's model of the same vintage, but the decals are almost unreadable on it.
No idea about the color. I was not able to find a catalog that showed the bike.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 25, 2018)

I lusted over this on ebay. Was local pickup only. Never seen the color before. Only bike ive ever seen that is close is this.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 25, 2018)

I wonder if it's a factory custom order? I haven't seen that color before, and rather strange that it has two Schwinn decals on the front frame bars.


----------



## Pantmaker (Aug 25, 2018)

Love that color.


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 25, 2018)

i believe the color is simply called badasssssGreeeen


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 25, 2018)

I've seen a few late 40's early 50's bikes with these types of colors that were never mentioned. They appear to be early opalescent colors. Never seen one in the flesh but seen these special colors in a light blue, violet, coppertone/gold, and this one I'll call Opal Lime.

Those that have one, would you say it's the same type of paint as the Opal colors?


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 25, 2018)

Yes, the traveler with this color that I had was a very pearlescent paint synonymous with the opal colors.

I also had a violet one that had this "opal-ness" to it as well...far diffeent from the violet from the 60s and 70s.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 25, 2018)

Tasty green


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 25, 2018)

This paint and color has shown up here on a post war 40's ballooner. Sky Blue?  

46 Conti.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 27, 2018)

*Schwinn green goodness *


----------

